# Wrist straps.



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

How many guys use them on here?

I've been thinking about getting some for pull ups as my grip seems to let me down. I think i may be able to get a couple of extra reps using them.

Or any tips on grip strengthening exercises?

And yes, i've tried w4nking more!!!


----------



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

I use straps when training back, it defentley helps with my grip. I had wrist problems before and now my grip isnt as good as it use to be. So the straps defentley help.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I use straps on all my lat work, no reason not to, if I want to work my grip then I will do so separately.

I don't use them on deadlifts and can pull over 300kg with no grip issues.

Grip training is pretty movement specific, if you want to be able to close a strong crusher, then practice that, if you want to be able to hold a heavier DL, then practice that.

Rack lockouts for 10 second holds are very good IMO.

Steve Gardener is the man to talk to about grip training.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I use them for DL, just started as my grip was letting me down...


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Just for heavy deadlifts, 230kg+


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

i use wrist straps on heavy sets of romanian deadlifts only because

i prefer both hands to remain overhand, same with heavy barbell rows

and barbell shrugs


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I was training the other day an my mate suggested getting them, i said i thought it was cheating. He said 'mate, you're using ****ing steroids and you think straps are cheating?'

Fair comment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Occaisionaly use them for lat/back work except for deadlifts. Normally as a last resort when my forearms are fried.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

lol tricky one I dont use em, cos I want to get a good grip, but my interest is power and would hate to fail a PB cos my hands were weakest link in chain.

However if I was a body builder and knew say me traps could do the shrugs with the 70 kg dumbell but me grip would fail after 3 reps I think I would invest in them.

Just use them very sparingly and only when you know that the grip would go. But in addition do some specific grip work.

So silly answer if body builder, yep use em you'll get huge!


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

i use them all my back workout also,...very helpfull in deads and barbell rows


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

deadlifts and shrugs, makes quite a bit of difference for me on the shrugs especially. used to use them for lat work but my grip has improved a lot so dont need them any more. my advice would be to only use them when needed.


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

Dead lifts only hands were getting torn to bits still end up with skin off on my hands but not to bad now


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheers for the advice chaps, think i might give em a go.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

I use them for my back workouts, mainly as I want to work my back that day, If I want to do grip training I'll do it with arms.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Use them for back n traps, always try to go for more reps before using them to help forearm / grip develope.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SkInHeAd that av is hypnotic lol was gona reply ages ago but bin fixated on it lol

errr... straps yea mate bber yes plifter no or atleast not as much


----------



## seaniesull (Aug 10, 2009)

i use them all d time for all they are very good to help even wit form on bench press def advise get them mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

bench press?


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

seaniesull said:


> i use them all d time for all they are very good to help even wit form *on bench press* def advise get them mate


is that because you press the bar up with such explosive power you need the straps to stop the barbell going through the roof? :whistling:


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

i use them cuz ive got to the point where i can lift more than i can hold... :thumb:


----------

